# [SOLVED] On Board Ethernet Controller Not Detecting



## bronxdvd (Nov 21, 2007)

:sigh:

Hi im kind of new at this forum thing but i turned to it as my last resort...

-MB’s model name: Foxconn L S-36
-CPU type and model: Intel Pentium 4 2.40 GHZ


*The Problem:*

I recently replaced my hard drive because there was a failure.
I formatted the new hard drive with windows xp home edition and when i went to install the drivers...
everything was ok...i went to device manager and installed everything that needed to be installed...
ONLY THING IS THAT THE NETWORK CONTROLLER IS NOT SHOWING UP ON DEVICE MANAGER...

any suggestions? is there any way that the on-board ethernet controller might be defective or disconnected?

i am stumped...i tried everything...

if anyone can help me that would be greatly appreciated...

oh yeah my system is a dell dimension 2400...the ethernet controller is a broadcom 4401


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: On Board Ethernet Controller Not Detecting*

Hi. 

Are you sure the ethernet is enabled in BIOS?
Enter BIOS and load default settings - save and exit.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: On Board Ethernet Controller Not Detecting*

if your ethernet controller is an onboard controller / check your bios to be sure its "enabled"


----------



## bronxdvd (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: On Board Ethernet Controller Not Detecting*

wow...so simple...yet...im a dumb newbee...

lol...

THANKS A LOT GUYS!!!

YOUR ADVICE WORKED!!!

WOW...didnt think i would get such fast replies...great minds at work ladies and gentlemen...

well greater mind than me... =P


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: On Board Ethernet Controller Not Detecting*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## bronxdvd (Nov 21, 2007)

i love you guys... =D


i will be back for further assistance in the very near future...hehe


----------

